# I want to use rabbit manure.



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

My brother in law has a bunch of rabbits and he doesn't know what to do with the manure. I want to use it for tomatoes what you guy thinks? I am an organic grower I don't use any other fertilizer but organic, and I want to use the rabbit ... for this... Please let me know... GB.:run:


----------



## moonkitten (Mar 4, 2005)

I have a gentleman who comes every spring to get about 20 feed bags full of rabbit manure for his garden. Last year he sent me this photo of a tomato plant in thanks.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Rabbitt manure is wonderful for a garden. Never burns the plants, so you just work it in around the plants once they are established or just mix it in with the soil prior to planting. I've used it for years & love it.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

It's a great idea. You can use rabbit manure straight away without harming/burning your plants. If you have already planted, you can still use it. Work carefull into the soil around your plants, taking care not to disturb the roots.

Love that photo!


----------



## garnetmoth (Oct 16, 2008)

its good stuff! good luck!


----------



## rabbithappy (Jun 24, 2009)

WOAH!!!!! I have NEVER in my life seen such a HUGE tomatoe plant!!! I have only had my rabbits for 1 year & so far don't have that many,but snce I got them, have been putting the manure on the garden spot, as the soil was pretty depleted. Then, besides, I have used it to put it directly around the plants once they were good & established. Since I don't have alot of rabbits, I'm still working on this last part of putting it directly around the plants, but let me tell you...You can really tell the difference on the plants that have it & those that don't. The green beans that have the manure are 3 times the size of those that are still waiting for it & are full of blooms. I have also put it around my fruit trees & rose bushes. Best fertilizer in the whole world!


----------



## JB740i (Feb 5, 2009)

How do you have your cages setup to collect the manure? Pans under the cages?


----------



## byexample (Aug 28, 2009)

Yay rabbit manure! We've actually grown tomatoes in 100% rabbit manure in the past and they did great. It's my personal favorite fertilizer since it never seems to burn plants... even when fresh.

Just make sure it's not soaked with urine... cause that can burn plants.


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

Rabbit manure is high in nitrogen and high in phosphorus. Phosphorus is what is used for flowering. Therefore, if it is a fruit/veggie garden, those high P numbers are just what you want. Best of all, rabbit manure can be applied fresh. I apply liberally to my entire garden! 

Typical Manure N-P-K values
Chicken - 1.1 .80 .50
Dairy cow - .25 .15 .25 
Horse - .70 .30 .60 
Steer - .70 .30 .40 
Rabbit - 2.4 1.4 .60 
Sheep - .70 .30 .90


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

JB740i said:


> How do you have your cages setup to collect the manure? Pans under the cages?


We just let it fall onto the ground below and then shovel it up... the chickens like to hang out under the cages and scratch around, which usually keeps the poo from packing down.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Jay27 said:


> We just let it fall onto the ground below and then shovel it up... the chickens like to hang out under the cages and scratch around, which usually keeps the poo from packing down.


Same here. I rake it up about once a week, load it into the wheelbarrow, and haul it down to the gardens.

GREAT stuff!


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Okay- so what am I doing wrong? 

I put our rabbit manure directly into the garden and got flies. Not a lot but enough to be bothersome. I did the same in my flower garden by the door and we had flies in the house. Should I be burying it into the soil? I had just been putting scoops of it around the base of the plants.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

We mix our rabbit & goat poo right in the garden. Usually we till it all under before planting but then I use the manure pile will all the poo & wasted straw, etc. in it to mulch heavily around my plants & inbetween rows, This keeps everything moist longer & keeps weeds down. Then in the fall we plow that all under. Throw manure on it all winter & start over in the spring.


----------



## DevonGlen (Aug 10, 2009)

We dump our trays in a manure pit over the winter (everything poop hay, hair, pellets, shavings etc) in the spring it all gets dug up and put onto the gardens, or made into brand new gardens, we toss some peat moss and lime on top water it down then plant. And our gardens are always lush and green (unlike evil neighbours puny little plants :hobbyhors


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

PrettyPaisley said:


> Okay- so what am I doing wrong?
> 
> I put our rabbit manure directly into the garden and got flies. Not a lot but enough to be bothersome. I did the same in my flower garden by the door and we had flies in the house. Should I be burying it into the soil? I had just been putting scoops of it around the base of the plants.


I put the poo directly on the garden, around the base of plants, etc, and do not get flies. I don't notice all that many flies by the rabbits either. This could be because the chickens hang out under the rabbit cages and turn over the poo. I have a few milk jug traps near the rabbits, but they catch a fraction of the flies that the others do.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

I love my rabbit poo!!!! I use it everywhere that I can!! The perfect fertilizer!! I have a couple WSL roos that are faster than streaked lightening and free range and turn my rabbit poo pile constantly (under the cage) and then I shovel it out and put in the garden weekly.


----------



## whatrset (Apr 13, 2010)

My neighbor planted 50# of red Irish potaoes using only rabbit manure under them last year. He dug over a ton of potatoes from that planting and had so many canned that he didnt even plant any this spring.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

To be certified organic the manure must be aged 180 days or composted. For regular backyard growers rabbit manure can be used any time. I just dumped 15 gallons of rabbit manure and sawdust on my raspberry patch last week.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

thank you guys I am planing to do it soon as I can.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I shake out a flake of straw under my rabbit cages every 2 weeks, I rake it out the back of the shed and mix it with my compost pile and keep it turned, then use it on all my plants. My compost pile is lawn clippings, weeds before they seed and leaves run through a bagger mower, garden clippings run through a chipper, shredded paper and table scraps. I add 2 handfulls of bone meal, epson salts and lime. I keep it turned. After it goes through a heat cycle it is added to everything either mixed in or as mulch. I found here if rabbit manure was piled around plants it drew flies and they laid eggs in it, too much rain and humidity. Plus it helps make great, quick compost....James


----------



## whatrset (Apr 13, 2010)

where are you located james?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Western Oregon....James


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

moonkitten said:


> I have a gentleman who comes every spring to get about 20 feed bags full of rabbit manure for his garden. Last year he sent me this photo of a tomato plant in thanks.


 the plant has plenty of foliage, hope he gets some fruit from it, sometimes to much fertlizer is not good. Actually, it don't look like any tomato plant that i've ever seen, it looks like a tree(oak leaves) after looking at the bark on it.


----------



## pfaubush (Aug 17, 2009)

I know there is such thing as a tomato tree, but I've never seen one. Not sure if that is what we are looking at. It almost looks like the trunk closest to the camera is being used as a stake. You can see some fruits on the back side of the plant, about 2/3 of the way down.


----------

